# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Perú tiene una oferta de valor en los productos de cada sector agroexportador

## Bruno Cillóniz

**  *Agraria.pe.-* _El director de Promoción de las Exportaciones de PromPerú, entidad del Estado que se encarga de promocionar todos los productos peruanos exportables o potencialmente exportables para el exterior, Juan Carlos Mathews Salazar, opinó sobre los beneficios del TLC con la Unión Europea para los productos agroindustriales, nuestra participación en las ferias internacionales, como la Expo Shanghai 2010, entre otros temas._   *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes *Tratado de Libre Comercio Perú  Unión Europea*  *Periodista (P): El 19 de mayo se suscribirá el TLC Perú  Unión Europea ¿Qué productos agrícolas desarrollarían o incrementarían sus exportaciones dentro del tratado comercial?* *Juan Carlos Mathews (JM):* En la parte agrícola, el beneficiado será todo el capítulo hortofruticultura; es decir, las frutas y hortalizas frescas y procesadas tienen una oportunidad de desarrollo importante. Estamos hablando de fruta fresca por un lado: mango, cítricos, uvas. Y por otro lado de fruta procesada: jugos de maracuyá, jugo de mango, etc. La comercialización de productos intermedios como derivados del cacao, plantas medicinales, yerbas aromáticas; y los llamados productos nutracéuticos como la maca, la uña de gato, son productos que tienen una oportunidad importante para desarrollarse.  *P: ¿Cómo están fortaleciendo la competitividad de las pequeñas y medianas empresas exportadoras (PYMEX) para el Tratado de Libre Comercio con la Unión Europea?* *JM:* Lo que se está haciendo es un trabajo de formación y capacitación. En el mercado europeo hay 3 tendencias: la producción orgánica, el comercio justo y la responsabilidad social; y cumplirlos da un plus al producto a la hora de colocarlo al mercado europeo.  *Expo Shanghai 2010*  *P: La feria internacional en China inició el 1 de mayo ¿En qué está consistiendo la presentación promocional de los productos peruanos en la Feria Internacional Expo Shanghai 2010?* *JM:* Lo que se ha hecho es identificar a las empresas peruanas que orientan sus productos al mercado asiático, en particular al mercado chino; y se ha presentado una vitrina y una plataforma de productos peruanos de diferentes sectores, como: productos hidrobiológicos (tilapia, pota, caracoles, calamar, etc.) manufactura maderera y confecciones. Hay una sala de exposición y otra de exposición virtual en donde presentamos nuestros productos diariamente. La Expo Shanghai 2010 es una feria que tiene un carácter no permanente; es decir, se trata de una exposición de sólo 6 meses de duración.  *P: ¿Hay otras ferias internacionales asiáticas en las que se piense participar?* *JM:* Por ejemplo, para las empresas del sector hidrobiológico hay una feria específica que se llama Exposición de Productos hidrobiológicos Shangai, que se va a desarrollar simultáneamente con la Expo Shangai 2010.  *P: Se viene la Expoalimentaria Perú 2010 ¿qué trabajos se están realizando para la promoción de los productos agrícolas nacionales?* *JM:* La Expoalimentaria es una posibilidad bastante buena en la medida que se trabaje previamente con las empresas en el mejoramiento de su capacidad de gestión, su capacidad negociadora, en planes de diseño para adecuar su producto a las exigencias del mercado. Estamos hablando de productos que tienen que estar acorde con las tendencias del mercado. Por ejemplo, las frutas procesadas que antes se vendían en lata, hay mercados que lo prefieren en frasco de vidrio. Entonces, se trata de organizar presentaciones que estén acorde con el mercado.  *Proyecto de Ley que limita la Propiedad de las Tierras en los valles de la costa*  *P: La Comisión Agraria presentará al Pleno del Congreso un proyecto de ley que establece la propiedad de tierras hasta de 40 mil Has como máximo ¿Cuál es su opinión al respecto?* *JM:* Bueno, es un tema delicado porque representamos a una agencia oficial del Estado; pero diría que desde un punto de vista puramente empresarial, se trata de una limitante a la inversión privada. Nosotros pensamos que se debe tener mucho cuidado con propuestas de esta naturaleza porque podría restringir los ingresos de inversiones (fundamentales de cualquier forma). Hay mucha inversión privada nacional y extranjera, y tenemos que buscar condiciones mejores para su desarrollo. Recordemos que en el agro, por cada grupo empresarial que vende al mercado internacional participan alrededor de 11 empresas en la cadena exportadora; es decir, se tiene un efecto multiplicador muy fuerte, y cualquier cosa que restrinja las inversiones en este sector podría ser contraproducente.  *Lineamientos de PromPerú*  *P: ¿Cuál sería el balance de su gestión en PromPerú?* *JM:* Yo creo que PromPerú Exportaciones (que antes se llamaba PromPex) realiza una labor importante con un presupuesto bastante reducido. Estamos dándole énfasis a algunos de nuestros lineamientos principales, como priorizar el concepto de inteligencia comercial; acentuar la participación de las PYMEX en los negocios de exportación, por ejemplo, a través de visitas comerciales a países latinoamericanos, donde se lleva una oferta de inversiones, de turismo, de exportaciones, shows gastronómicos, desfiles de moda; y fortalecer la relación con los gremios empresariales; es importante trabajar con ellos en armar los planes, definir las prioridades. Ellos deben sentirse realmente apoyados por la institución.  *P: Algo que le gustaría agregar* *JM:* Simplemente que tengamos en cuenta que Perú creció en exportaciones más que los países de la región, y que mientras en el 2009 cayó 14% por la crisis internacional, la región cayó 24%. O sea, estamos en un buen momento. Creo que hay expectativas de crecimiento del país, particularmente en la actividad exportadora, y creo que en las visitas que estamos haciendo a cada país latinoamericano, queda claro que Perú tiene una oferta de valor en los productos de cada sector agroexportador.Temas similares: Artículo: Japón tiene interés en adquirir productos de agro y pesca del Perú Artículo: Consumidores de Tailandia demandan cada vez más productos peruanos Artículo: Argentina demanda cada vez más productos textiles y agroindustriales de Perú Valor en los productos agrícolas perecibles Se recupera contratación laboral en sector agroexportador y de confecciones, afirma MTPE

----------

